# Anthro planes



## VGmaster9 (Dec 24, 2012)

Has anyone ever seen pics of anthro planes lately? It seems to be a new trend that's going on in the furry community lately. Some designs depending on the artist look pretty interesting.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 24, 2012)

I now must seek out anthro-airplane roleplay chatlogs. This is my new goal.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 24, 2012)

No I have not...


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 24, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> No I have not...


They're goddamn adorable.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 24, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> They're goddamn adorable.



Looks like a seal.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 24, 2012)

Dude

Anthro plane yiff, it exists 

There's only one anthro plane artist I can think of really, the only one I see on FA frequently... o,o


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 24, 2012)

I've seen horrible anthro planes.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 24, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Looks like a seal.



Seal plane hybrid maybe? I guess some people must think animals are to mainstream now.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 24, 2012)

I used to watch JayJay The Jet Plane. I guess jayjay characters were my favorite anthro vehicles


----------



## DragonFU (Dec 24, 2012)

Welp, glad I came here today. TIL.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 24, 2012)

It is not a new thing. I saw an SA thread on it a few years back. Its funny as shit.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 24, 2012)

I've only ever seen these pop up on DA for some reason.

http://wsache007.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=168

Probably not SFW, i honestly dont see why people would want to see anthro vehicles :/


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 24, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> I've only ever seen these pop up on DA for some reason.
> 
> http://wsache007.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=168
> 
> Probably not SFW, i honestly dont see why people would want to see anthro vehicles :/



Others probably say the same thing about anthro animals. 

Still, I have great difficulty empathising with the appeal of anthro vehicles, although I suppose they're not very common so I guess I'm not alone.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 24, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Others probably say the same thing about anthro animals.
> 
> Still, I have great difficulty empathising with the appeal of anthro vehicles, although I suppose they're not very common so I guess I'm not alone.



I'm in the same boat with this, there is just some thing that is a little off about anthros that are based on an inanimate object.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 24, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> Has anyone ever seen pics of anthro planes lately? It seems to be a new trend that's going on in the furry community lately.



Didn't that shit start like last spring or something? Plus, I've only seen about two artists actually draw anthropomorphic planes.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 24, 2012)

This is dumb as shit.

Seriously, people into this crap need a smack up the side of the head with a nailbat.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 24, 2012)

Smelge said:


> This is dumb as shit.
> 
> Seriously, people into this crap need a smack up the side of the head with a nailbat.


What makes it different from anthropomorphizing any other thing? It's all just weird semi-human fictional characters, in the end.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 24, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> What makes it different from anthropomorphizing any other thing? It's all just weird semi-human fictional characters, in the end.



Because animal people are completely normal. :v


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 24, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Looks like a seal.



Well there's not that much fundamental difference between air, water, outer space ... mostly density and barometric pressure of the medium.


----------



## BRN (Dec 24, 2012)

Offensive to everybody


----------



## Joey (Dec 24, 2012)

To each their own. I hate it, but it's not something so stupid that I can't see why anyone could possibly care about it. It just seems excessively... autistic.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 24, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> Well there's not that much fundamental difference between air, water, _*outer space*_ ... mostly density and barometric pressure of the medium.


Gonna have to disagree with that last one. You can pretty much toss any design (cube spaceships, hell yeah) you want into space as aerodynamics don't apply.

e:


SIX said:


> Offensive to everybody


Ahahahaha, oh god I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 24, 2012)

Sylvester Fox said:


> To each their own. I hate it, but it's not something so stupid that I can't see why anyone could possibly care about it. It just seems excessively... autistic.


You think you know excessive autism? Heh, let me show you excessive autism.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 24, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> What makes it different from anthropomorphizing any other thing? It's all just weird semi-human fictional characters, in the end.



Because it's an inanimate object. It doesn't live or breathe or anything.

It's like going "this is sexy if I imagine it's alive and can talk". It's such a fucking great big stretch of the diseased imagination. The next thing you know, the people viewing this shit ends up being arrested for fucking their neighbours car exhaust pipe.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 24, 2012)

Smelge said:


> It's like going "this is sexy if I imagine it's alive and can talk". It's such a fucking great big stretch of the diseased imagination. The next thing you know, the people viewing this shit ends up being arrested for fucking their neighbours car exhaust pipe.


You do realize that it is perfectly possible to anthropomorphize something without sexual intent, right?


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 24, 2012)

Smelge said:


> This is dumb as shit.
> 
> Seriously, people into this crap need a smack up the side of the head with a nailbat.



Trust me, I've seen so much worse. You don't even know.


----------



## Demache (Dec 24, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Because it's an inanimate object. It doesn't live or breathe or anything.
> 
> It's like going "this is sexy if I imagine it's alive and can talk". It's such a fucking great big stretch of the diseased imagination. The next thing you know, the people viewing this shit ends up being arrested for *fucking their neighbours car exhaust pipe.*



If I'm not mistaken this is actually a thing and has happened before.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 24, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> You do realize that it is perfectly possible to anthropomorphize something without sexual intent, right?



What, on a furry forum? I call bullshit on your theory.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 24, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> You do realize that it is perfectly possible to anthropomorphize something without sexual intent, right?



Argument is still invalid otherwise...I saw a picture of a plane and a helicopter making sweet love...now I am unable to stop myself dating motorcycles! :V


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 24, 2012)

I hope I never meet the people who jerk off over the pictures in this thread.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 24, 2012)

Tiamat said:


> I hope I never meet the people who jerk off over the pictures in this thread.



These aren't even the good ones.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 24, 2012)

It's quite rich that furries think technosexuals are weird. 

...I think that's the right word for it?


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 24, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> It's quite rich that furries think technosexuals are weird.
> 
> ...I think that's the right word for it?



It's as good a word as any. The music's pretty sexy too.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 24, 2012)

Saliva said:


> It's as good a word as any. The music's pretty sexy too.


My character is a neon green anthropomorphic rave stab in g-minor. He enjoys raving and is often seen as the life of the party.


----------



## Machine (Dec 24, 2012)

There's someone who fetishizes "cigarette/cigar wolves."

Anthropomorphic planes and cigarettes who have somehow been transformed into wolves with giant dicks confuse the living shit out of me.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 24, 2012)

Moth said:


> There's someone who fetishizes "cigarette/cigar wolves."
> 
> Anthropomorphic planes and cigarettes who have somehow been transformed into wolves with giant dicks confuse the living shit out of me.



What? Are you saying someone made a hybrid of a cigarette and a wolf? That's just... Fucked up.


----------



## Machine (Dec 24, 2012)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> What? Are you saying someone made a hybrid of a cigarette and a wolf? That's just... Fucked up.


So hawt, bruh.


----------



## thebronychip (Dec 24, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Looks like a seal.


oh god i cant stop laughing xD


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 24, 2012)

Moth said:


> So hawt, bruh.



Ugh, the thought makes me shudder.


----------



## Retro (Dec 24, 2012)

I've seen it before and it is weird as fuck.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh ok. That's what this thread is about. No I haven't seen or heard of any lately. I suppose it's not inherently worse than some things I've seen around the fandom. Some of the planes look kind of cute I have to admit.


----------



## badlands (Dec 24, 2012)

considering how common nose art like this is







is it really a surprise there's anthro planes out there?


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 24, 2012)

badlands said:


> Pic


That should have a NSFW tag since that pic is hawt as fuck.


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 24, 2012)

badlands said:


> considering how common nose art like this is
> 
> 
> is it really a surprise there's anthro planes out there?



Just don't stick your dick in its mouth while that propellers going.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 25, 2012)

Anthro note


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 25, 2012)

badlands said:


> considering how common nose art like this is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 epic pic


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 25, 2012)

I've seen sexualised anthro female planes many times on 4chan before.

It's quite creative, especially how they have different models of planes in mind. They really capture a little something about the real-life warplanes the artists choose to anthropomorphisize. I'd be interested to see a similar thing done with tanks, or guns.

Though on the topic of guns, there's a few anime that have human characters designed to represent a particular gun. Of course, they're mostly schoolgirls.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 25, 2012)

Gibby said:


> It's quite creative, especially how they have different models of planes in mind. They really capture a little something about the real-life warplanes the artists choose to anthropomorphisize. I'd be interested to see a similar thing done with tanks, or guns.



They're strangely cute, it's almost creepy, the cute cancels out the creepy


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 25, 2012)

The next thing you know, someone anthropomorphisizes cake...


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 25, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> They're strangely cute, it's almost creepy, the cute cancels out the creepy


Yeah that's where I stand on this. It's pretty cute so at face value I don't have a problem with it. I could see myself liking anthro'd planes and such. The pervs are going to sexualize whatever they want anyway so whatever.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 25, 2012)

xAngelStormx said:


> The next thing you know, someone anthropomorphisizes cake...


Someone sorta beat you,...


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 25, 2012)

Nooooooooooooo! It was the end of the world after all! ~cries~


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 26, 2012)

xAngelStormx said:


> The next thing you know, someone anthropomorphisizes cake...



Disney did that decades ago.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Dec 26, 2012)

This one's pretty good. Warning, NSFW

https://d.facdn.net/art/sentientsocks/1344055315.sentientsocks_planetits_final.png


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 26, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> This one's pretty good. Warning, NSFW
> 
> https://d.facdn.net/art/sentientsocks/1344055315.sentientsocks_planetits_final.png


I lol'd


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 26, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> This one's pretty good. Warning, NSFW
> 
> https://d.facdn.net/art/sentientsocks/1344055315.sentientsocks_planetits_final.png



I'd fly that.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 26, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> This one's pretty good. Warning, NSFW
> 
> https://d.facdn.net/art/sentientsocks/1344055315.sentientsocks_planetits_final.png



Pretty good?

It's criminally retarded.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 26, 2012)

That's really weird and creepy 0.o.

I guess this is the new fad or something.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2012)

Sam 007 NL said:


> That's really weird and creepy 0.o.
> 
> I guess this is the new fad or something.



No, it's been around since forever.


----------



## Cassedy (Dec 28, 2012)

Seen this art and like it. It's creative and interesting, and I have to admit : even your everyday RL-planes have somewhat sexy shapes (yay aerodynamics), antro-planes are just obvious next step.
Also, it's pretty common in cartoons.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 28, 2012)

Saw this on flayrah today. owo


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 28, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> Saw this on flayrah today. owo


I am not sure how I am supposed to feel about this.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 28, 2012)

Where the 4chan threads Gibby refers to eventually lead, I think.

I don't see it as particularly odd compared to other anthropomorphic art, but can see where it'd be considered exceptionally odd. Not quite as odd as somethings (ex: Human-shape anthropomorphic clouds would be hard to imagine), but is this particularly different from all the tree-based critters (ex: Ents), more simple designed insects / animals, etcetera?

Of course that also means it starts to bend back into "Speshul Snowflake" territory. Idea? Sort-of interesting, depends on execution / what is being written. Average person with a Plane 'sona? Attention whore, I would imagine.


----------



## Sar (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh Vooooooooooooooom!!!

http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2010/307/0/f/_anthro_plane__by_aerogon-d322yu6.png

*[NSFW]* http://th03.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE...__full_body_line_art_by_wsache007-d4xbfyu.jpg* [NSFW]

*http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/012/1/d/Pair_of_Plane_by_Aerogon.jpg


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 28, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> *[NSFW]* http://th03.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE...__full_body_line_art_by_wsache007-d4xbfyu.jpg* [NSFW]*



That "tail" is pretty unfortunate.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 28, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> *[NSFW]* http://th03.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE...__full_body_line_art_by_wsache007-d4xbfyu.jpg* [NSFW]*


The eyes being located on the cockpit (heh, cockpit) is what bothers me most.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 28, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> The eyes being located on the cockpit (heh, cockpit) is what bothers me most.



Where else should they be?

Also, as a general comment to the thread I thought the idea sounded pretty obscure and silly, but people have evidently found quite inventive solutions.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 28, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Where else should they be?


Hmm, I was thinking about it, the picture I linked originally didn't bother me the same way. I think it's because the artist just got rid of the cockpit altogether.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 28, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> Hmm, I was thinking about it, the picture I linked originally didn't bother me the same way. I think it's because the artist just got rid of the cockpit altogether.



Yeah...I would still say I'd describe that as more 'zoomorphic' than 'anthropomorphic' because I'm pretty sure it's a seal or a dog, but point noted.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 28, 2012)

It's kinda hard to be anatomically correct when we're trying to put a pair of eyes on a friggin' _plane._

Even kazooie's link doesn't make that much sense in comparision to the first link.

Definitely makes a little more sense than placing the eyes on what is essentially a glass window, though, I'll give ya that.

---

It's starting to look next to impossible actually, if you look at the eye/cockpit placement here. If it's gonna make any sense anatomically, the eyes would go on the cockpit rather than the nose, but then the eyes would look stupid on the _glass_ cockpit. The only logical option would be to do something alike to Disney's _Cars_, but it doesn't achieve anything like the effect that the artists normally aim for.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 28, 2012)

Gibby said:


> It's kinda hard to be anatomically correct when we're trying to put a pair of eyes on a friggin' _plane._
> 
> Even kazooie's link doesn't make that much sense in comparision to the first link.
> 
> ...



Placing the eyes below the cockpit, on the nose, gives the plane a slightly whale or dolphin like opinion in my view.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 28, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Placing the eyes below the cockpit, on the nose, gives the plane a slightly whale or dolphin like opinion in my view.



So then we have anthropomorphic dolphins that look like planes, and the placement of the cockpit suggests that they have what should be pretty much an exposed brain.

Anthro planes are wierd.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 28, 2012)

Gibby said:


> So then we have anthropomorphic dolphins that look like planes, and the placement of the cockpit suggests that they have what should be pretty much an exposed brain.
> 
> Anthro planes are wierd.



In dolphins that area is actually a resonance chamber for the echolocation, I believe. At least that is what my brother tells me.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 28, 2012)

Gibby said:


> the placement of the cockpit suggests that they have what should be pretty much an exposed brain.


An exposed brain which a theoretical tiny pilot could climb into. The mental image makes things even weirder for me.

Definitely gotta ditch the 'pit if you wana 'morph the plane.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 28, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> An exposed brain which a theoretical tiny pilot could climb into. The mental image makes things even weirder for me.
> 
> Definitely gotta ditch the 'pit if you wana 'morph the plane.



You mean you _don't_ believe little men live inside our heads?

https://sites.google.com/site/qitranscripts/transcripts/2x05


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 28, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> In dolphins that area is actually a resonance chamber for the echolocation, I believe. At least that is what my brother tells me.



Okay, fine then.

We now have anthropomorphic dolphins that that look like planes, and the placement of the cockpit suggests that they have what should be pretty much an exposed resonance chamber for echolocation, according to what Fallowfox's brother tells him, and a quick google of dolphin anatomy did for me, which also pointed out that the brain is located in a somewhat different place.

Anthro planes are wierd.

And so are dolphins.



Kazooie said:


> An exposed brain which a theoretical tiny pilot  could climb into. The mental image makes things even weirder for me.
> 
> Definitely gotta ditch the 'pit if you wana 'morph the plane.



Well I guess macro fetishists are gonna love this.

It'd be wierd to ditch the cockpit though, wouldn't it? I think it'd make sense to make it appear as a single solid colour rather than anything see-through or a glassy appearance.

We need an artfag to help us out here.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 28, 2012)

Half of these look like humanoid blobs with plane-parts stuck to them, and the other half look like regular yet half-melted planes.
I guess finding a good balance is a real challenge.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 28, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> You mean you _don't_ believe little men live inside our heads?
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/qitranscripts/transcripts/2x05





> *Bill*
> _holds up letterboard, which reads "GAY ELF ROMP"_


Bill bailey is my favourite human being of all time, hands down~


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 28, 2012)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Half of these look like humanoid blobs with plane-parts stuck to them, and the other half look like regular yet half-melted planes.
> I guess finding a good balance is a real challenge.



Needs more hard edges I guess.

Kinda like transformers, but sexy.

Yep, real challenge.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 28, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Kinda like transformers, but sexy.


*It does not need to be sexy* *you do not need to make sexy anthro airplanes thank you very much* *>:|*


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 28, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> *It does not need to be sexy* *you do not need to make sexy anthro airplanes thank you very much* *>:|*



THIS IS FURAFFINITY if it cannot have sexy it cannot have exposure.

sad but true. e.g. I don't think that many people would know about sergals unless... yeah.

But I think that if you have a particular base to work from where you can manage cute, badass, scary, sexy, average, and all sorts of things in different characters using it, you've created something successful.


----------



## Sar (Dec 28, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> An exposed brain which a theoretical tiny pilot could climb into. The mental image makes things even weirder for me.



Brain vore? :V



Kazooie said:


> The eyes being located on the cockpit (heh, cockpit) is what bothers me most.



Well, you do see out the cockpit, and you do see with your eyes. You see where this is going?
However, in respect to your previous points, I guess the cockpit could also be seen as glasses.I plane might need them because it doesent have 20:20 vision. But then why would it be flying?



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Half of these look like humanoid blobs with plane-parts stuck to them, and the other half look like regular yet half-melted planes.
> I guess finding a good balance is a real challenge.



This? :V


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 28, 2012)

Gibby said:


> But I think that if you have a particular base to work from where you can manage cute, badass, scary, sexy, average, and all sorts of things in different characters using it, you've created something successful.


I agree. And I could possibly see anthro planes being all of those but sexy. A creative enough artist could make anthro planes work I guess.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 28, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> I agree. And I could possibly see anthro planes being all of those but sexy. A creative enough artist could make anthro planes work I guess.



Yeah, that's what I think, you can go like the Transformers and make badass/scary pretty easy, do Disney stuff and manage cute/funny, but sexiness without being outright wierd is the hard one when it comes to plane people.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 28, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Yeah, that's what I think, you can go like the Transformers and make badass/scary pretty easy, do Disney stuff and manage cute/funny, but sexiness without being outright wierd is the hard one when it comes to plane people.



I was reminded of a quote from futurama 

'mmm, yeah, look at that...erm...exhaust pipe?'
'Pervert!'


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 28, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> Brain vore? :V





			
				Someone said:
			
		

> I open your cockpit and step inside... I take hold of your large, black, joystick... Our feelings take to the sky and soar...


God damnit.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 28, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> God damnit.



We can only guess what the joystick represents. ???


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 28, 2012)

...I have.

And I'm not happy about it because the one's I've seen look creepy.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 6, 2013)

TreacleFox said:


> Saw this on flayrah today. owo



I actually wanted to bring that up. As a person with an interest in aviation, I can kind of offer another perspective here.

Firstly, a lot of really weird stuff has been posted in this thread, none of which I like. However, some forms of anthro aircraft, or perhaps simply "cartoonizing" them, actually look pretty good. Let me give you this for an example:

http://derickg.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Cars-2-new-characters-Siddeley-Jason-Isaacs.jpg

This is Siddeley from Cars. Pretty neat character overall and I noticed a lot of people began creating art in this vein shortly after the movie came out. I find that anthropomorphizing planes in this way is no more disturbing than anything Pixar did with any other vehicle in that movie. They even had planes as birds, which I thought was an amusing concept. 

There are artists out there who keep a style fairly similar to that of Siddeley here. More of a conservative touch. Like this: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1612871/

I see no problem with that kind of art. Of course, that's just my opinion.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 6, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I actually wanted to bring that up. As a person with an interest in aviation, I can kind of offer another perspective here.
> 
> Firstly, a lot of really weird stuff has been posted in this thread, none of which I like. However, some forms of anthro aircraft, or perhaps simply "cartoonizing" them, actually look pretty good. Let me give you this for an example:
> 
> ...



The "Cars" way of doing it is really the only way I can think of that is even remotely appealing to me, when you start giving anthro vehicles the ability to move in a biological manner it just gets weird.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 6, 2013)

I would like to see H R Giger's take on this.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 6, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I would like to see H R Giger's take on this.


That would be so awesome


----------



## IronDog (Jan 27, 2013)

One of my friends is one ^^

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/aeroingo/


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 29, 2013)

If there are planesonas.... Are there carsonas? And if there are... .... do they sexualize the movie "cars"?


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jan 29, 2013)

Zrcalo said:


> If there are planesonas.... Are there carsonas? And if there are... .... do they sexualize the movie "cars"?


Like this?

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6260991/
Rated mature.


----------



## Pain-the-wolf (Jan 29, 2013)

?


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Jan 29, 2013)

Not exactly a new trend, Someone with enough free time could probably find some going back a few years.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 29, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> Like this?
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6260991/
> Rated mature.



What the hell is a tire job?


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 29, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> What the hell is a tire job?



Are you sure you even want to know.


----------



## Sar (Jan 29, 2013)

Zrcalo said:


> If there are planesonas.... Are there carsonas? And if there are... .... do they sexualize the movie "cars"?


Rule 34.

Also, yes there are carsonas.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jan 30, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> What the hell is a tire job?


Uhh hand = tire?

Probably.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 30, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> Uhh hand = tire?
> 
> Probably.


That's what I was thinking. It does not sound like anything I want near my dingus.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Jan 31, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Looks like a seal.



I find it horrifying, as a pilot and flight enthusiast....


----------



## Milotarcs (Feb 1, 2013)

Wait what? Anthropomorphic PLANES. Ok, vehicles in general, cool. But... PLANES. Hahahaha xD I donno what to say. 
Given that my fursona is already an android-like thing, I wonder if it would look cool as a plane. Would resemble something "Property of Aperture Science" haha xD


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 1, 2013)

Milotarcs said:


> Would resemble something "Property of Aperture Science" haha xD



Do you have a single post on this forum that doesn't include you sperging about Portal?


----------



## Nibo (Feb 1, 2013)

I know a slang, saying girls are hot by saying they're airplanes (that's an old one, btw), but this it too much already >_>


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 1, 2013)

I really want to see an anthroplane sex chat log now



Gibby said:


> Do you have a single post on this forum that doesn't include you sperging about Portal?



Let's keep it that way. I find it less creepy than their constant need to bring up the fact that they're into banging boxes.


----------

